# Questions about fishing Nipple, Edge, 131, Spur etc



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

I've spend most of my fishing life bottom bumping but want to start going out to to these areas to troll. First, what times of year do most go fish these areas? Are there any certain coordinates or just follow contour changes in the general areas? Is there a certain time of year that its a waste of time to travel to those areas? I'll be fishing out of Orange Beach so I'd like to stay within 45 miles offshore. 

What spread do most of you use with what lures? What trolling speed? 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

just follow contour changes in the general areas. I pull 2 divers, 1 yozuri bonita, and 2 feathers. And I suck at it. But one of these days.....


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I work the contours. Constantly changing depths. I usually pull two trolling plugs and two top water islander style lures. I have had my best luck in the spring and fall.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got any downriggers?


----------



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Got any downriggers?


Planars.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

nautoncall said:


> Planars.


Close enough.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Autumn Action - ECBC


The tournaments have wrapped up, college football is underway and hunting season is on the cusp. But none of that means it’s finito offshore. Actually, the bite is sizzling right now and should stay hot for the next couple of months. Two veteran pros shared what they do to take advantage of the...




www.fishecbc.com


----------



## nautoncall (Nov 17, 2007)

silverking said:


> Autumn Action - ECBC
> 
> 
> The tournaments have wrapped up, college football is underway and hunting season is on the cusp. But none of that means it’s finito offshore. Actually, the bite is sizzling right now and should stay hot for the next couple of months. Two veteran pros shared what they do to take advantage of the...
> ...


Good article. What speed do yall usually troll at? Anytime of year (weather permitting) is it not worth the time or fuel to troll that area? I don't have a chart in front of me, but how far is the Spur from OB? 

Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

nautoncall said:


> Good article. What speed do yall usually troll at? Anytime of year (weather permitting) is it not worth the time or fuel to troll that area? I don't have a chart in front of me, but how far is the Spur from OB?
> 
> Thanks again for the great advice.


Spur is 66.5 miles to the closest point from boggy Point ramp in O.B That's almost dead center of it. The speed depends on what your after your Boat and how much fuel you want to burn.


----------

